# Problem with Login After Upgrade 8.0 -> 8.1 freebsd-update



## aorchid (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello,

I realize that this is a (somewhat) common error after upgrade, but I am not able to fix it and am hoping that someone can point me in the right direction. 

I used freebsd-upgrade to upgrade from 8.0-RELEASE to 8.1-RELEASE (amd64). Unfortunately because of timing freebsd-upgrade ran overnight and the next morning I was presented with having to go through every file in /etc with an editor. I now realize that I probably missed an important message. I never was presented with a merged file and every file had both a 8.0 header and a /usr/obj/src header, but not a 8.1 header. Instead of running mergemaster after that (which maybe I should have done?) I continued along the directions and upon reboot spent two days updating my ports collection. After this I ran [CMD="freebsd-update"]install[/CMD], but it said there was nothing to do (I was a bit concerned). Upon reboot I now receive the errors that others have reported after not running mergemaster:

```
get_loginclass: unknown class 'default'
pam_acct_mgmt: error in service module
```
 and more kdm-bin errors later. So I then rebooted into single user mode and mounted the systems and ran mergemaster. Still the same problem upon reboot. I copied my original master.passwd and group files over, recreated the passwd file and then ran mergemaster and still the same login errors.

Is there a way to redo the upgrade from single user mode using freebsd-upgrade? Or is there a way to fix the login problem without an upgrade? Must I reinstall the system and spend another three days installing all the ports?

Thank you for your patience.


----------



## aorchid (Jul 23, 2010)

Well, now I have entirely ruined the system. I tried to do an upgrade from the CD and it now automatically drops me into single user mode and there are errors about libs upon boot, rc cannot run...I will just reinstall and be more careful next time.


----------

